# What should i name her



## animalfreak (Oct 17, 2012)

M getting a Russian tortoise it's young so I'll say it's a girl lol. But i don't know what to name her I don't want cheesy names but cute names that fit her. I can't think of any the only one I'm considering is Miley one of my favorite singers plus it's a cute name I think suits her. What do y'all think? Open to suggestions.


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 17, 2012)

If we had a pic we could fit a name to it..


----------



## Snowywood (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd go for something very different and isn't heard of everyday  am always hunting or noting down names. I just have a never ending zoo lol. But google baby names, allsorts of weird and wonderful names come up


----------



## Spn785 (Oct 17, 2012)

A few suggestions, Zorya, Vesna, or maybe Veles. All after Slavic goddesses.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Oct 17, 2012)

Tatyana, Mariya, or something else with Russian twist.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 17, 2012)

What about Venus or pandora or zayana


----------



## SDDTMama (Oct 17, 2012)

I used the baby name website 'Nymbler'. You pick names you kinda like, nix the ones you hate, and it picks more names for you based on your preferences. I had a lot of fun with it.


----------



## ColorfulTortoise (Oct 19, 2012)

I like the names Athena, Pandora, Vira, and Scute for female tortoises. I agree with the others- go for an exotic name


----------



## dannel (Oct 19, 2012)

Shelly!!


----------



## JD9981 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love Shelly!! That is great!!


----------



## shellysmom (Oct 19, 2012)

I like Miley, actually, it's really cute. And then if it turns out to be a boy, you can change it to Miles.


----------



## ellen (Oct 19, 2012)

This is going to sound really weird, but Cher could be an interesting name. Cherepaha / Cherepakha is the Russian word for turtle / tortoise. The word sounds more like cherry as opposed to Cher, but, I don't think you'd want to name it Paco...Because then it'd be Fransisco... Lol


----------



## animalfreak (Oct 20, 2012)

I actally decided on Dandy because they love to eat dandelions!


----------



## JD9981 (Oct 20, 2012)

If mine is a female I think I may take Shelly! I think that is soooooo cute!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Oct 20, 2012)

I was thinking about Dande because mine loves dandelions, as well. Mine is a Sulcata and I thought Dande was very cute. It also seemed like it could work just as well for a boy as it would for a girl. My daughter has begged it off of me and has picked the name Tortc. She also liked the name Scata. Long story shorter, I like your name a lot, animalfreak!


----------



## animalfreak (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks but it doesn't fit her haha I like nala from lion king plus it's a African name for an African tortoise!!!! It means successful in African! Lol


----------



## pennyw (Oct 28, 2012)

adel , everyone loves her just like they will your new baby..


----------



## ottosmom18 (Dec 10, 2012)

dannel said:


> Shelly!!



Haha


----------



## evlinLoutries (Dec 11, 2012)

Upload the picts first.. Lol


----------



## luvpetz27 (Dec 11, 2012)

How about Fiona? .....sounds like Feeona
just a thot! good luck!!


----------



## kathyth (Dec 11, 2012)

Lambchop


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

Haha I named her Molly!! If you look at my other posts theres a couple pics!


----------

